# Tensioner Faulty 2010 2L



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

mk 2 sport tfsi 2010 2.0L
I recently had my car die on me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Mechanic report =

[[[[ CHECK ON VEHICLE RECOVERED IN BY AA PATROL DUE TO VEHICLE
NOT STARTING, AA PATROL SUSPECTS ISSUE WITH TIMING CHAIN,
FOUND TIMING CHAIN JUMPED, BOTH TOP CAMSHAFT SPROCKET TEETH
DAMAGED, LOW COMPRESSION ON ALL FOUR CYLINDERS & SUSPECT
TIMING CHAIN TENSIONER FAULTY -
VEHICLE REQUIRES POSSIBLY ALL 16 VALVES, HEAD GASKET SET,
HEAD BOLTS, BOTH CAMSHAFT SPROCKETS, CRANKSHAFT SPROCKET,
BOTH TIMING CHAINS, ALL GUIDES, BOTH TENSIONERS, ANTIFREEZE,
ENGINE OIL & FILTER
PARTS & LABOUR £3400 + VAT ]]]]]

Bought it used quite old at 88,000miles
I'm a month out of warranty and expect severe resistance from the dealer.
The garage the warranty was under with them and had a look at my car a month after i got it due to it feeling a bit iffy changed hands last week with no records of previous customers- yuh one of those ones.

The only hope i have is that under the consumer rights act 2015 because of the common issue with the EA888 engines it would be classed as a pre-determined fault with the tensioner that existed at the time of purchase and its failure is a symptom of the fault.

Currently following the complaints and legal procedures so not looking for advice so much as sharing my experience and warning anybody with this type of engine, as others have warned, to GET THEM CHECKED.

I would have still pushed hard for the dealer to pay for any previous repairs or replacements to the tensioner before it failed completely and stopped the car from working if i were any the wiser. 
The only real problem is now I'm without a car until they refuse completely and I pay for the repair and then chase them legally for reimbursement.

Its by the power of grey skull I have the repair money available and its a massive sting i can barely just afford. 
Again- get it checked early. Im not sure of the cost of the timing chain redo alone but if its 500 quid or less scrounge and save and pay it if you're not within warranty or a reasonable amount of time after. If you are then speak to your dealer today about the issue, reject your car if they play up or come to an agreement to have it done with them.

Any comments or questions are welcome , just be nice :roll: 
I'll keep a progress report on here incase its helpful to anyone in the future.

Cheers


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

Gutted, sorry to hear that. Luckily you are in a position to pay for it but that makes it no better for you.

It's a lottery buying a second hand car, I have just recently got a 2007 model and am booking it in for a full service as you don't know how they have been looked after in the past.

Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

'Fleebee' we feel your pain, thank you for being so honest and an example for the unwary. I have kept my Audi backed extended warranty up on my 2010 tts and get a stealership to do services etc. yes they are a bit dearer, but does help remove any arguments. Good luck with getting some help with sorting this. [smiley=gossip.gif]

* is there any chance you could argue that the car was sold with a vital service requirement ( cambelt plus ) not having being carried out. Should the dealer have been aware of this issue as they were the 'experts' and presumably knew the full history of the vehicle.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, been down that road with our TDi a couple of years back. Luckily we were still under warranty with the dealer we bought it off. Even then, they tried worming their way out of it saying the tensioner wasn't included in the small print but luckily our local garage (that picked the car up and checked the damage) phoned them to explain that it was and court action would ensue if it wasn't fixed.
Another option is to buy an aftermarket warranty (sometimes worth their weight in gold) when cases like this happen. A bit late for you now maybe (or maybe not, if you know how to play it right  )


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

BarryD said:


> Gutted, sorry to hear that. Luckily you are in a position to pay for it but that makes it no better for you.
> 
> It's a lottery buying a second hand car, I have just recently got a 2007 model and am booking it in for a full service as you don't know how they have been looked after in the past.
> 
> Hope you get sorted soon.


Yeah do it man. I think them models have a timing belt not a chain and check to see if they take a peek at it as part of the servicing because from what I've read its not always the case!


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

TTsdsgomg said:


> 'Fleebee' we feel your pain, thank you for being so honest and an example for the unwary. I have kept my Audi backed extended warranty up on my 2010 tts and get a stealership to do services etc. yes they are a bit dearer, but does help remove any arguments. Good luck with getting some help with sorting this. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> * is there any chance you could argue that the car was sold with a vital service requirement ( cambelt plus ) not having being carried out. Should the dealer have been aware of this issue as they were the 'experts' and presumably knew the full history of the vehicle.


Thats an angle i could approach too as the service book doesn't mention any work done on the tensioner or cam chain. But honestly with the fact its not really a serviceable part typically anyway and that its a manufacturer fault Im hoping that ability to prove that it "wasn't caused by me' is enough, even though im a touch out of warranty.
I definitely want to keep the car if i can as i do love it

Its looking promising but we'll see!
Thank you for wishing luck, i bloody need it


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

Stiff said:


> Sorry to hear that, been down that road with our TDi a couple of years back. Luckily we were still under warranty with the dealer we bought it off. Even then, they tried worming their way out of it saying the tensioner wasn't included in the small print but luckily our local garage (that picked the car up and checked the damage) phoned them to explain that it was and court action would ensue if it wasn't fixed.
> Another option is to buy an aftermarket warranty (sometimes worth their weight in gold) when cases like this happen. A bit late for you now maybe (or maybe not, if you know how to play it right  )


Thank you for the advice mate , happy to hear you got yours resolved, On one hand i understand the point of view of the dealers (definitely not in your case under warranty though) but they really can be a nightmare! have you had any problems since with it? or did they fit a newer model cam chain kit?

Ive already kicked up a bit of a stink with them by way of the trading standards template letters, and to be honest with the way the dealer and warranty people are (Dodgy) I doubt they offer extended warranty.

Its looking like I'll have to front the money for the repair and then take em to court. Which is fine, but again its just the aggro of not having a motor for a few weeks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CanadaTT (May 3, 2018)

I am sorry to hear about your issues. For what it's worth my mechanic specializes in Audi and he sees a lot of them with the 2.0L. engine. He feels the Audi recommended oil change intervals are too long on the 2.0L engine with the result being that the oil fed tensioner can get clogged. This can result in insufficient oil pressure in the tensioner on startup which can cause the timing belt to jump. I hope you get your issue resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Fleebee said:


> have you had any problems since with it? or did they fit a newer model cam chain kit?


No problems whatsoever and it's been totally fault free since.
It was the alternator tensioner that collapsed and threw the belt into the timing which in turn caused internal damage. I'm not sure what new parts were used and being a TDi I'm not sure if there were newer/upgraded parts available.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Totally sucks...sorry to hear about your problem. 

This is an excellent video which demonstrates how the tensioner works and why it fails. Pay attention to the circular spring clip and you can see how it moves when the tensioner rod extends. Audi has since replaced the older "H" version with a newer "K" design.





For anyone who hasn't had this happen, this link will provide you with three pretty good videos on this topic and how to stay ahead of the problem. Scroll down past the part kits, the three videos are at the bottom of the web-page.
2.0T VW and Audi TSI Timing Chain Tensioner Problems (3-videos)-
https://www.shopdap.com/blog/2-0t-vw-an ... lems.html/

Evidently, VW/Audi published a TSB on this issue back in 2012. Not sure if this will help you at this point, but when you get your engine rebuilt, you might inquire about the tensioner recall so they don't install another "H" version. Looking through the parts lists it looks like the "H"-version was used from 2007 - 2011 with introduction of the "K"-version in late 2011.

Here's a PDF of the class action suit - 
View attachment VAG Timing Chain Tensioners Class Action Suit.pdf

Here's a PDF of the Engine - Timing Chain Tensioner TSB -
View attachment ENGINE - Timing Chain Tensioner.pdf


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Totally sucks...sorry to hear about your problem.
> 
> This is an excellent video which demonstrates how the tensioner works and why it fails. Pay attention to the circular spring clip and you can see how it moves when the tensioner rod extends. Audi has since replaced the older "H" version with a newer "K" design.
> 
> ...


No thats great man, thank you!
Its all helpful evidence and info for me to hopefully get the repair covered or discounted.
And if anything definitely helpful to anybody else who has or might develop the issue.

Really great cars but a serious issue to have.

Thank you again was looking for a TB and couldn't find one!


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

CanadaTT said:


> I am sorry to hear about your issues. For what it's worth my mechanic specializes in Audi and he sees a lot of them with the 2.0L. engine. He feels the Audi recommended oil change intervals are too long on the 2.0L engine with the result being that the oil fed tensioner can get clogged. This can result in insufficient oil pressure in the tensioner on startup which can cause the timing belt to jump. I hope you get your issue resolved to your satisfaction.


Totally right, they have some oil issues too, they also drink the oil. 
Ive read about people having to top up a litre every 400 miles or so.

Tensioner problem can occur at any engine state though apparently as its a mechanical fault with the product not always a knock-on effect.

Thanks for the well wishes.
Heres to hoping eh


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

Just to add,

Theres been a class action Lawsuit over the pond regarding this.
Pretty sure it won't mean I can get any direct from Audi reimbursements right now but will definitely help my case with the dealer and proving it was a pre-existing fault if it comes down to it, which is all i need to do at this point.

And to anybody with the same problem, if you get it fixed keep your receipts and if possible the faulty parts as if it becomes a worldwide win you might be in with a chance of some money back. Id suggest even just writing or emailing Audi now so its logged incase you miss some kind of cutoff.

Heres a bit of it...

"Like the previous lawsuits, this class action alleges that a latent defect in the tensioner system of the timing chain can cause the chain to "jump a tooth" in the vehicle's camshaft, which causes serious and sometimes fatal damage to the engine. The complaint contends that the defect is impossible for car owners to discover, but Audi and Volkswagen knew of the tensioner system problem since at least June 2010. Normally, the timing chain is meant to function perfectly for at least 120,000 miles, the class action states, because the system is not on the schedule for recommended maintenance from the manufacturers. However, with the defective tensioner, the timing chain frequently fails well before that mark, but often after the warranty has expired."

*FULL ARTICLE HERE* - https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit-set ... ettlement/


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

Progress so far:

Dealer has rejected my appeal that the fault was pre-existing.
Case has escalated to an alternative dispute resolution scheme.

They're gonna look at the evidence and make a decision.
If they decide not to uphold my complaint its to the courts, if they uphold it then the dealer pays out.

In the meantime since the dealer has refused to repair or even inspect the car its a green light for me to get it fixed so its currently at an Audi specialist who's familiar with the problem. Which at least means dealer won't get in a dodgy mechanic to give a fugazi report luckily.

Been quoted £1800 if the timing chain needs a redo and if the engine head needs rebuilding.
Still hopeful to get it refunded.

But at the very least i should be getting the motor back within a week or so


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Fleebee said:


> Progress so far:
> 
> Dealer has rejected my appeal that the fault was pre-existing.
> Case has escalated to an alternative dispute resolution scheme.
> ...


£1800 is a chunk of cash, but it could have been worse. Even if you can't get it refunded it's at least not into multiple thousands.


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

pdk42 said:


> Fleebee said:
> 
> 
> > Progress so far:
> ...


Ah too right mate, thankfully its just a rebuild!

Update;

They suspected the valves to be shagged and the camshaft to be bent, which is an additional 400 odd apparently , also the tensioner kit obviously needed replacing, rockers etc.
Turns out the camshafts fine so they did the whole Job with a full service included within the estimate.
From what I understand its a proper dice roll if you get this problem happen to you. Might break some stuff might not break some stuff.

Cars up and running and at the garage while they test for leaks and fix em up.
I was due to collect tomorrow morning but they've asked for another day with it as he knows from experience not to rush.
So Wednesday Morning I'll be picking it up.

No advancement on dealer situation yet, its gone to the ombudsman with a F load of supporting evidence.
If anything im just happy Ive found a decent garage with fair quotes and depending on the car being alright after a bit hopefully found one who does a good job too.
Some of the quotes I was getting were ridiculous.
When Ive got the Motor back I'll be sure to give them a shout out as anybody in North west London should be at least comparing with them.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear of your problems , i had the same heartbreak with the 2.0 on my Scirocco. I had to replace the entire engine [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You got off relatively lightly


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

drivedetailed said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems , i had the same heartbreak with the 2.0 on my Scirocco. I had to replace the entire engine [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> You got off relatively lightly


I think luckily it gave way while in a slow reverse parking hence not too much trouble . 
How much did the engine set you back ?


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Fleebee said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear of your problems , i had the same heartbreak with the 2.0 on my Scirocco. I had to replace the entire engine [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


5.5K New from VW ( With 2 Year Warranty which is up in October , which is why i am on this site  )


----------



## JerseyBailiff (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey Fleebee,

Sorry to hear about your TT. It sounds as if I am in the same boat, just a few weeks behind you. Engine light came on, took it to my indy who advised fault codes relating to the crank / camshaft and tensioner. He stated best case scenario of £1500 for repairs, or £5k if it needed a refurbed engine! I dropped it off at Audi a couple of days ago for them to diagnose the issues, as I had began to see online numerous persons reporting the same issues.

Today I've received this e-mail from Audi...

"So just to recap we have carried out initial investigation into your concerns, finding an internal electrical fault with the ACF valve and also a fault stored with the timing wrong assignment. £60.00 labour

We have carried out further wiring checks and functionality tests. £240.00 labour

The ACF valve vents the gas out of the petrol tank into the engine. We also recommend replacing the carbon canister when this valve is replaced due to the mileage of the vehicle, as this does block over the years. No further labour to replace these parts but parts cost of £150.93

Further checks are now required into the fault stored with the timing - we need to strip down the engine and time up (aligning the camshaft with the crankshaft so the engine is in time) £240.00 labour

This will then hopefully lead us to a conclusion as to what is required.

On the basis of the evidence we have so far and presuming that there is a fault with the camshaft bridge which has allowed the vehicle timing to go out of sync the repair costing would be in the region of £700.00 additional to what we have spoken about already and quoted initially into the investigation, this is not anything conclusive at present as is just a guide to try and help make a decision on the repair for you."

I can see the pound signs spinning around my eyes already! Ha ha.

My thought process was the same as you, appealing to Audi due to the well known previous issues with these engines. I've got a feeling though that they may reject any appeal, and I too will have to lodge an alternative dispute resolution with the ombudsman.

Are you able to share what you put in your ADR? Have you received any update from them yet?

I also found this if it's of any use:
https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/lates ... -2015.html

Look forward to hearing back from you mate...hopefully with good news! 

Bailiff


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

JerseyBailiff said:


> Hey Fleebee,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your TT. It sounds as if I am in the same boat, just a few weeks behind you. Engine light came on, took it to my indy who advised fault codes relating to the crank / camshaft and tensioner. He stated best case scenario of £1500 for repairs, or £5k if it needed a refurbed engine! I dropped it off at Audi a couple of days ago for them to diagnose the issues, as I had began to see online numerous persons reporting the same issues.
> 
> ...


Ah that sucks mate,

What engine is it? 
If its EA888 then they're pulling the wool over your eyes i reckon. When mine went I plugged in an OBD reader and it gave me "P0011 - camshaft position timing over advanced" which ended up being caused by the tensioner.
The evidence they have so far isn't admitting a known fault with the engine.
If they go ahead with the repair they can tell you it was everything except that and replace it as "procedure"

The garage my motor was at printed me a screenshot of the parts order page and what obsolete parts get blocked from allowing the order to go through. And he was big on this issue.

In my appeal I explained the fault extensively, attached pictures and links to webpages and Ive kept a spreadsheet of what everything costing me. Down to the last bus fare.
Also get the indy garage to write a report on what they suspected if poss.

If you go onto the financial ombudsman webpage and start the claim procedure you'll see how user friendly the questions are without actually sending it off. 
If you do have the same engine or tensioner i did im more than happy to share my reports with you as well so you have a a broader evidence base. And my long ass list of web pages.
If I were you, if you got the car/finance with Audi, Id be cautious of them and get a second opinion before getting it done.-because the ombudsman decisions archive is full of the weight of reports and if they have one and you don't have a contradicting one it reduces your chances..

Ive not heard anything back from the ombudsman yet, it could take a few weeks but I'll keep my progress here for sure.

Praying for the both of us!

Fleebee


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

Update!

Got the car back this morning ,

They rebuilt the engine head. Replaced valves, gaskets , chains, guides, rockers. Replaced oil and filter, and gave me a service. and more.
took a week and 2 days and Totalled £1854 including vehicle tow to garage.

The cars running better than ever and very responsive , he asked me if its had a remap which i have no idea but the difference is night and day.

He's left me all the bits he's taken out in a box thats in my boot , I'll be taking pictures of everything and offering to send them to the dealer or ombudsman. And is gonna write me a report on these tensioners and how often he's had to deal with this problem.

Very knowledgable garage that specialise in Audis - "Audi VW specialist" in Harrow, London.
If you're in or around the area then run your jobs by them. If the quotes better or close then I highly suggest them.

Now the first hurdles over I'm waiting to hear back about the ombudsmans decision on my complaint.
I'll be keeping a log here for everybody to see whats expected of you by them with this situation regardless on wether im successful or not.

Ive been keeping tight records of expense, and every telephone conversation Ive had with the dealer Ive followed up with a long ass email summarising what was said... Long ass email.
Ive kept all my reports and evidence together on my laptop and kept a separate notepad list of dates and times of breakdown, conversations, emails sent, vehicle tow etc.

More than anything i'm happy to have a car again. Its been a rough 3 weeks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Glad you've got it all sorted and sounds like the new engine is a good one! Can't wait to see the picture of your tensioner.


----------



## JerseyBailiff (Nov 14, 2016)

Please see attachment...

BIG technical issues stopping me even posting a lengthy reply...


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

JerseyBailiff said:


> Please see attachment...
> 
> BIG technical issues stopping me even posting a lengthy reply...


What car is it? Its looking like you got a 2L engine made in the right years.
Yeah looks very similar to my codes if just a little different!

They'd be pulling the wool over your eyes because they know the issues these engines have with the tensioner, its widely known by loads of mechanics so of course the manufacturer knows. If they aren't even suggesting it as a possibility before they crack it open then they're probably just trying to cover their own arses, especially given the fault codes and the fact they seem to be avoiding the issue a bit. But thats purely opinion based i might be wrong.

Yeah of course mate send the email and I'll attach what i got.
We can figure out the likely hood of what tensioner you have with the car model, engine size and year of manufacture.
If i were you id ask them too so they know you're savvy.

Id actually got my car from another Car dealer , used, and they were having non of it, so i got the work done by an independent garage that specialises in VW and Audi , firstly because they have the most knowledge besides the official garages usually, but also because when it comes to fighting my corner for them to refund me the money it looks a lot better if i have a specialist report rather than a general car mechanic-maybe not by leaps and bounds but it will definitely help more than it hurts.

Don't worry about not knowing much, I only know what I do about this problem because I've had to read a lot into it, don't know f all else tbh. 
No worries about the help , Hopefully you get the motor back swiftly !


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

Update:

Car was running a little hot.
After a couple of days the check coolant light comes on for the first time ever intermittent.

It looked to me at first like there was coolant in there but after it coming on and staying on i checked again and it was pretty much empty!

Ive topped it up with some deionised water and freehanded some coolant mix into there and after about a day its dropped back below the minimum with some wet patches on the floor.

So yup, definitely have a coolant leak.

The thermostat is holding a solid 90 so im guessing the coolants at least reaching the engine before pissing out, I'm hoping im safe to keep topping it up until i can get it sorted.

At this point i think its all just part of a little time passing after being disassembled and the leak becoming apparent so i'm not blaming the garage, they did say to call up if i notice anything.

I might not be able to get back in there till next saturday, does anybody know how bad an idea it is to just keep topping it up until then?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I wouldn't keep adding water, as you will continue to dilute your coolant. Buy a quart (liter) of coolant and keep it handy. As long as you stay on top of the coolant level, you'll be fine. However I would probably avoid any long drives until you get it to the garage get it sorted properly.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

If coolant is leaking in the oil cooler or leaking internally, it could hydrolocked your engine.

The computer will not detect low coolant level if you put too much water.

FACT: Most wear on the engine happens during startup after changing the oil and oil filter due to dry start. The engine will make several revolution before oil pressure builds up. If you don't want your engine to wear out always make sure to build up oil pressure using starter before starting the engine.


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I wouldn't keep adding water, as you will continue to dilute your coolant. Buy a quart (liter) of coolant and keep it handy. As long as you stay on top of the coolant level, you'll be fine. However I would probably avoid any long drives until you get it to the garage get it sorted properly.


Yeah I got some concentrate coolant and did a 50/50 mix . I'll only be whipping to work and back until I can get it sorted.

Bloody headache


----------



## JerseyBailiff (Nov 14, 2016)

Fleebee said:


> JerseyBailiff said:
> 
> 
> > Please see attachment...
> ...


I think it's exactly the same as yours mate. 2.0ltr TFSI on a 60 plate and registered September 2010.
Yeah I asked them if they could tell me the model number of the tensioner on mine...and funnily enough she said she couldn't tell me!

The latest update for me is that the ACF valve needs changing and they want another two hours labour to try and get the timing right on the chain and for some "further investigation". Hopefully after this I'll at least know where I am at, and I'm going to ask them to keep a hold of any parts replaced as well.

Nice to see your back on the road with the TT, Fleebee...but then I've seen your coolant issue! Hope you get it sorted soon and its nothing serious. I'll drop you a PM about the materials for your dispute resolution.

JerseyBailiff


----------



## JerseyBailiff (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey Fleebee,

Any updates at your end?
Also - did you receive my PM? Seems to be sitting in an Outbox and not the Sent Box?

I've had my latest Audi update...

"I have passed that onto the workshop to keep the removed parts for you.

My technician carried out the further investigation yesterday and has found that the timing is out on the vehicle.

We would look to replace the timing chain, guides & timing chain tensioner inc related parts. The cost for this would be £837.52

So our overall total would be £1528.45

If you could let me know how you would like to procced when you have a moment."

Hopefully that work would sort out all issues...

:lol:


----------



## Fleebee (Nov 2, 2017)

JerseyBailiff said:


> Hey Fleebee,
> 
> Any updates at your end?
> Also - did you receive my PM? Seems to be sitting in an Outbox and not the Sent Box?
> ...


Yeah If its the same year, same engine, then its the same tensioner.
If the service history doesn't show the tensioner getting changed then that'll be the issue im sure.

All that other waffle they're giving you is them avoiding it. Keep a record of everything , conversations, times , dates.
I forget did you have any engine damage or did you catch it in time?

Im still waiting for the powers that be to reach decisions, 
Ive had another nightmare with the car though;

Had it back a couple days, was losing coolant. Took it back to the garage this morning and was told the water pumps shot.

Ive told him im surprised because it was fine before i took it in, so its a case of coincidence or somebodys knocked it while removing the engine.
How can I prove it though. So he's quoted me £380 on parts and £175 on labour- 
Ive found a full water pump with housing online for £100 and since its the bearing thats failed it might not need the housing which would be about £50 in parts so I'll be asking him about his rates tomorrow morning.

Long story short im walking again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow Fleebee, you've been really unlucky  £550 to change the water pump sounds a bit steep though, it's normally done with the cambelt and the whole kit is about £125 parts + 3 hours labour.


----------



## JerseyBailiff (Nov 14, 2016)

Fleebee said:


> JerseyBailiff said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Fleebee,
> ...


Hi Freebee,

Firstly - thanks for your emails mate. I have had a quick look over them, and I cannot thank you enough for the detail you have gone into and the time and effort it must have taken for you to write them. I've not had chance to look at all of the links yet, but I am sure that they will all be very helpful!

Well Audi haven't quoted me for any bent valves or anything like that, so I am hopeful that I got it into the garage just in time. I've had a few more emails exchanged since my last update; and I sent me e-mail asking for any goodwill in the repairs costs; to which I received the reply...

"Morning Ryan,

Thank you for your email yesterday, we always explore any avenue to assist our customers with unexpected repairs.

We have, of course, already looked into any assistance for the repair but unfortunately there is none available.

Any goodwill is subject to a number of factors but ultimately a recognition to whether it is deemed an unreasonable mileage/timeframe for a failure.

I'm sorry this is not probably what you want to read and as previously stated we do look into anything that can be done to help.

I can assure you that the repair will be completed in a timely manner to the highest standard giving you a 2 year manufacturer's warranty on the replaced parts.

If you could let me know how you would like to proceed."

Now in my eyes, its an 8 year old Audi, and yes, it has 90k odd miles on; but I expect it to keep on going for years and years as a "premium German brand". Not have such a design flaw on a non serviceable part that it causes extensive damage...

I've also asked a couple of times what may have caused the issues; funnily enough with the tensioner never being mentioned. That being said, I've been looking into the Motor Ombudsman and the codes of practice; so when I ask them to complete the work I'm going to ask them to take numerous photos of the new tensioner and complete some sort of report explaining what the issue was. Then my next stop will be the ombudsman, much like yourself...

Sorry to hear about the water pump as well, Flee! Not having much look at the minute, but I am sure when it's all done it'll run sweet as a nut!


----------

